# SEO-Redirect: doppelter Rewrite



## atnetws (2. Feb. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben bei einer Webseite das Phänomen, dass URL-Parameter doppelt urlencoded werden, wenn vorher die SEO-Weiterleitung greift. 
Beispiel: 
-Redirect non-www => www ist im VHost aktiviert
-Kunde pflegt in Typo3 einen Link ohne www ein, Parameter z.B: http://domain.de/?id=123&tx_powermail_pi1[uid1]=blah
-Bedingt durch die Weiterleitung zu http://www.domain.de/?id=123&tx.... und die htaccess-Datei von Typo3 werden die eckigen Klammern doppelt kodiert.
-Ergebnis: http://www.domain.de/?id=123&tx_powermail_pi1%5Buid1%D... (Prozentzeichen wird kodiert)

Meine Idee: ISPConfig sollte "NE" in die Rewrite-Rule packen, also

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^domain\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.domain.de$1 [R=301,NE,L]


Gruß,
Marcus


----------



## Till (2. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Marcus,

ich denke auch dass wir das ändern sollten. Ich habe es mal im Bugtracker eingefügt:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=3807


----------

